# Lots of Pics 6 y/o Buckskin 3/4 Arabian 1/4 Quarter Horse Mare



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is a cute little horse. needs some muscle tone and a few more groceries.
she may be a little toed out in front, its hard to tell with these photos , and she is standing wonky on the edge of a rubber mat. she should make a nice riding horse. to get a good view of her hind legs,you also need the top of her butt. no way to 'drop a line ' down the leg.  again. shes a cute thing, and she may get taller with age.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you! She certainly is standing wonky unfortunately. Hmm, I guess I forgot to make sure to get the top of her butt.
I don't mind if she stays short...closer to the ground and all that. She's 6 so I'm not sure she has a whole bunch of height growth left in her. I guess if she gets taller that's ok too.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I like her a lot - kind eyes - but I think it is hard to give a good confo critique until she puts on more weight. 

In my opinion, I like the shape of her neck, however, it looks a little long but ties into her body fairly well. Her back is a bitt iffy to me, can't exactly put my finger on it but maybe with some lunging/side-reins or any other activity which would encourage top-line growth will help change that

Her withers are not very defined. 
Her head is quite large for her size. 
But she may be one of those special horses that could effortlessly jump 2'6"! 

What do you plan on doing with her? I don't think eventing or high speed events are in her future *nor would I like to see her being used as a broodmare* but I think she will make a stellar pleasure horse


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Smguidotti, I'm quite sure she's a bit strange. I believe it's at least partically due to the medication her mom was given while she was pregnant that she was not supposed to get while in foal.
Now that you mention it, she does have a pretty big head! And her withers are sure making it difficult to get a saddle to stay in place for the trainer. She definitely needs to build some more muscle, I completely agree with that.
She loves to move and will run like a mad woman for as long as you'll let her in any direction you want. I'm not really into showing or gaming or anything so I'll really mostly use her on trails and maybe a bit of dressage if she can figure out her feet any time soon  If I get to bring her north I would also like to see about teaching her to pack for hiking/camping/hunting.


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

seems like she has a good personality for trails and camping. I hope you enjoy her lots. She is a cutie


----------

